# Altitude Schaltauge - soll das so?



## shmubu (9. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen

seit einem Sturz auf die Drivetrainseite ist die Schaltperformance am 2018er Alti irgendwie nicht mehr dieselbe. Beim rückwärts treten hakt die Kette, sprich Schaltwerk ist nicht genau da wo es hingehört. Verdacht: Schaltauge verbogen.
Allerdings: ich weiss auch nicht, wie das Ding neu aussah 😂

Daher die Frage an Euch Altifahrer: sollte das Schaltauge vielleicht besser plan aufliegen? So kann ich nen Zahnstocher unten durchschieben…

Und je nach dem Anschlussfrage: geradedengeln oder neukaufen?

Besten Dank und Grüsse
Flo


----------



## NDi74 (9. Oktober 2021)

Am bike ausrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (9. Oktober 2021)

Geradedengeln und mittelfristig eins in die Ersatzteilkiste legen. Das Werkzeug dazu kennst du?


----------



## shmubu (9. Oktober 2021)

Naja, ich hab schon von diesem sogenannten Hammer gehört. (Und von 35 Euro für ein neues…)
Was wäre denn das präferierte Werkzeug?
Und
Gibt es RM-Fahrer, die bestätigen können, dass das Teil gerade zu sein hat?
Danke für allen Input!


----------



## Ben-HD (9. Oktober 2021)

ParkTool Mess- und Richtwerkzeug Schaltauge DAG-2.2
					

Sorgt für die richtige Form: das Mess- und Richtwerkzeug Schaltauge DAG-2.2 von ParkTool Ein großer Anteil von Problemen beim Schalten ist auf ein verbogenes Schaltauge zurückzuführen. Die DAG-2.2 verfügt über einen längeren Messfinger, eine verlänge




					www.bike-components.de
				




Ist universell, habs schon oft benutzt und die Anschaffung nicht bereut.


----------



## shmubu (9. Oktober 2021)

Scheint ne gute Sache zu sein, Danke Ben!


----------

